# odd wood floor stain



## olliegrl (May 31, 2012)

I have a stain in my kitchen under my sink and by the dishwasher. I checked down the side of the dishwasher and its dry as well as under the sink. Could there be leaking under the floor when those areas are dry? It doesn't feel wet or moist to the touch. It actually seems oily or something of the like.

I have no idea what it is but if its a big deal I wanna nip it in the bud. Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2012)

Do you have water at the fridge and if you do where is it hooked up to the water line?


----------



## olliegrl (May 31, 2012)

It isn't by the fridge. There is another cabinet doing the same thing but its not as dark by the fridge. I don't have water hooked up to my fridge. My house was built in 1927 and didn't have a water line running to the fridge.

The photo is of the one by the dishwasher.


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2012)

Ok I'm still think fridge water, evan if you don't have that fridge. When they hook up a fridge they run 1/4" copper or plastic pipe and hook it into a water line somewhere with real mickey mouse fitting that just screws into the side of the water pipe. They run this pipe where ever, thru cupboards, under cupboards or where ever. So just have a look around for that. 
After that this could be anything from leaking plumbling to a leak in outside wall to a leak in the roof. What is above this area?


----------



## drsmiley (May 31, 2012)

Has some kind of product leaked in the cabinets?


----------



## olliegrl (May 31, 2012)

Its the top floor. Nothing is above it but the roof was replaced before I moved in 6 months ago.


----------



## olliegrl (May 31, 2012)

And no i don't think so. The under sink cabinets are dry on the inside.

Would this be something covered under a warranty? I bought one for everything in the house. And we learned that the contractors cut corners in other places too.


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2012)

If it isn't covered by warrenty it might be covered by insurance. As this is a hardwood floor and could get expensive, I would get on the phone.


----------



## Garenius (Jun 2, 2012)

Do you have a basement? Could be a leaking water pipe.


----------



## olliegrl (Jun 3, 2012)

My boyfriend and I checked the downstairs bathroom (under the kitchen sink area) and we didn't see anything even after we removed some drop tiles. I ran the dishwasher again. Dry again.

I've called someone so hopefully they can help narrow it down


----------



## Underdog (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe you can get creative in where you look.
Maybe you could cut out the bottom of the cabinet right there.
You could repair it without losing anything cosmetically since it's inside the cabinet.
If nothing shows immediately next to it, what could be leaking?
Most people would never notice the stain but it's too uniform to be nothing I guess.


----------



## olliegrl (Jun 4, 2012)

This is why I'm calling someone. I don't wanna cut out my cabinet cause I use it.


----------



## Underdog (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry, didn't mean the whole cabinet, usually the floor of a cabinet can be repaired with no real ill effects.
The cabinet is the closest area to the stain.


----------

